# New to plowing, outfitting my truck



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

Me and my dad own a construction company. We have been in the construction industry for 35 years now and I been working for him 10 years now. I want to get into plowing next season. I just want to start small and see how it goes. I need some info on what to outfit my truck with.

What I know:

Boss 8' V Plow
Snow Ex Tailgate Sander
Back up warning beep
 warning light

Questions:

Because of rack I need a low profile light bar. Any suggestions? I got 5" clearance so nothing on the rack hits it.
What time of year show I go in to buy the plow?

If I am missing anything or if anyone has some suggestions on what to get that would be great.

Here is the rig so far.

2005 F350 Reading Utility Bed


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your choice of truck and plow are good, because of that everything else will fall into place!


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Get a Whelen Responder LP mini light bar. They are great and Sirennet.com has them in Amber for 220.00$. 17" L x 6 5/16" W x 2 7/8" H is the size of it.


----------



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHasselberger;1279244 said:


> Get a Whelen Responder LP mini light bar. They are great and Sirennet.com has them in Amber for 220.00$. 17" L x 6 5/16" W x 2 7/8" H is the size of it.


thanks, thats what I was looking for.


----------



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

Adding these in for backup lights.

PIAA 1540 1500 Clear Flood Back-Up Lamp - Set of 2
http://www.amazon.com/PIAA-1540-Cle...3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1303070085&sr=1-13


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

those lights are junk....dont waste a 160.00 on those


----------



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1279269 said:


> those lights are junk....dont waste a 160.00 on those


make a recommendation then? whats good


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

try back-up buddy. they have a thread on here


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

silentsnake09;1279270 said:


> make a recommendation then? whats good


I run these, except with the "frosted" lens.

http://www.truckntow.com/pc-11453-147010-dual-beam-work-light.aspx









One set is under the bumper attached to the hitch and the other set is on my back rack, Do you have the upfitters switches?


----------



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1279337 said:


> I run these, except with the "frosted" lens.
> 
> http://www.truckntow.com/pc-11453-147010-dual-beam-work-light.aspx
> 
> ...


yeah I am going to wire into my uplifters and use a relay and tap into reverse lamps also. So when I turn uplifter on they will only turn on in reverse.

I was also looking at these. Getting two of them one for each corner of under bumper

SoundOff PAR 36 LED 500 Lumen Flood Light 
http://www.sirennet.com/soewla0500dbdf0w.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just have them cheap fog lights from Wal*Mart and they work great. I mounted them on my head ache rack. They are very brite and the light gos back a long ways.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

silentsnake09;1279341 said:


> yeah I am going to wire into my uplifters and use a relay and tap into reverse lamps also. So when I turn uplifter on they will only turn on in reverse.


I wouldnt tap into your reverse. There may be times where you need to have the lights on to fix something, hook up a trailer or shine on something and get out of the truck. Its easier to not have them wired into reverse and works better. Might want to run it to a keyed source so you dont forget to turn them off but thats all. Looks good.


----------



## silentsnake09 (Jan 16, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1279386 said:


> I wouldnt tap into your reverse. There may be times where you need to have the lights on to fix something, hook up a trailer or shine on something and get out of the truck. Its easier to not have them wired into reverse and works better. Might want to run it to a keyed source so you dont forget to turn them off but thats all. Looks good.


ok but what about plowing in the dark? I would have to flip the switch each time I go in reverse?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

silentsnake09;1279388 said:


> ok but what about plowing in the dark? I would have to flip the switch each time I go in reverse?


I have my back up lites on a switch. I just leave them on all the time when I'm plowing in the dark. I have the switch with the red lite so when I never forget to shut them off when I drive down the road.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres a wiring diagram that might be helpful in wiring Aux reverse lights. The set up allows for three settings. On, Off and on when in reverse.

Not my diagram. It was in another post, in the truck equipment repair forum.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

I highly suggest not putting the reverse lights under your bumper. You will be very disappointed the first time to back into a snow bank. Trust me, I thought it was a good idea my first time too. I would suggest mounting them to your ladder racks, utilizing the channels inside the rear uprights. That should keep them out of the way and provide plenty of light.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

silentsnake09;1279388 said:


> ok but what about plowing in the dark? I would have to flip the switch each time I go in reverse?


Not if you left it on.

Buy a plow in October

if you're doing residentials don't buy a back up alarm.

Sho me has some nice mini light bars.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since you already have the proper truck for it- you should be a mobile repair unit. Then you dont have to deal with contracts.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

silentsnake09;1279341 said:


> yeah I am going to wire into my uplifters and use a relay and tap into reverse lamps also. So when I turn uplifter on they will only turn on in reverse.
> 
> I was also looking at these. Getting two of them one for each corner of under bumper
> 
> ...


Get the soundoffs. I have 2 1400s on my back rack and 2 500s on my salter that come on in reverse through the seven pin. The 500s are plenty bright, but I went a little overkill with the 1400s but they help out alot. Plus they come with a 3 year warranty which is great.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

why dont you just get strobes and do your headlights and then get some amber led strobes for your utility body? dosent some company make a strobe kit for cab lights now?


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Matching set of tires... The size difference between new and old (even if same size) will mess with the 4wd


----------

